# Daytona Beach/New Smyrna/Orlando/Florida/Redfish Report



## CaptMikeSavedow (Jan 3, 2011)

A warm spell in mid November brought back fall fishing patterns after a flash of winter type conditions early in the month here on Mosquito Lagoon Florida. Redfish continue to be in very small schools, loose knit groups of fish, and singles. Mullet has been my bait of choice, either small live finger mullet or fresh cut, sight fishing on some of the beautiful clam mornings, and fishing sand holes, edges, and grass flats on the windy days of which we have had plenty. Redfish catches have varied from a dozen plus an occasional Trout on some of the pretty days to only 3 to 6 Reds on some of the tough weather days.










Here are photos of a couple of fun Redfish double headers.


















Some fun fishing still on backcountry mixed bag trips, lots of Trout and the seasonal arrival of Bluefish to the local backcountry waters.










Here is a cool shot of a pair of Bald Eagles I took the other day on Mosquito Lagoon.










Come fish with me on beautiful Mosquito Lagoon Florida. I offer either flats fishing mainly targeting Reds, which can be a little more challenging type of fishing, as we hunt for the fish on the grass flats of the lagoon waters. With winter approaching the patterns are changing with cleaner water and more sight fishing opportunities. The Redfish will begin to school up as the waters chill, which is what sight fishing flats anglers look forward to each winter. 

This is also a good time of year for my mixed bag trips which is a fun easy type of fishing, in the Indian River Backcountry at the north end of the Mosquito Lagoon, this type of fishing is for Seatrout, Redfish, Black Drum, Sheepshead, & other saltwater fish on most winter time trips. You never know what will bite with this type of fishing, mainly drift fishing while free lining live shrimp on light tackle make for lots of rod bending and drag pulling. Fun for experienced anglers and an easy way for less experienced anglers to be successful at catching lots of fish. As we are out catching fun saltwater fish we will be seeing lots of wildlife up close and personal near the boat with Dolphins and many different bird species on just about every trip.








We will pick the best choice of which type trip will be the best for “catching” on your day out with me depending on your preferences for a fun day. Located close to DAYTONA BEACH, NEW SMYRNA BEACH and ORLANDO, FLORIDA. Feel free to contact me at any time with questions you may have about my fishing charters. Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Guide. Flats Sight Fishing, Also Eco-Tours, Sightseeing, Bird Watching, Photography Trips.

Edgewater River Guide
Capt. Michael Savedow


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great post. Great lookin fish.


----------



## zodiac (Dec 10, 2011)

Any updates for Ponce Inlet area?


----------



## Danimal62 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice looking redfish there!


----------

